# Some sort of arthropod?



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I was knocking some wood around last night and a bunch of these fell out of the branch. They kind of looked like fleas at first but then as I looked closer they seemed to have a curled under tail. They are under an eight of an inch long; about 3/16. I tried to take a picture but failed.
I couldn't tell if those are many legs like a millipede or hairs. From the top they look splayed out (just like in my glorious illustration).










They are a dark brown and seem to have a hard shell. My picture makes them look "grubbish" but they are not.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

Dry or moist wood?

Are they in the water?

Your discription seems like an amphipod.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah, I think that's what it is. I found another one and threw it onto a slide and checked it out under the microscope.
After tons of searching on the web over the last two hours it seems to be a terrestrial amphipod (aka a lawn shrimp). Neat little creature.
http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/IN377

Excellent call, stchupa. I don't know how you got that from my horrible sketch. :roll:

Are these a food source for darts? Can they be cultured? 
They don't seem to last long after being banged out of the wood. I'd guess loss of moisture after reading that site.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

I guess maybe the fact that they are generally nocturnal might not make them a good food source. If they're moving around while the frogs are sleeping the two might never meet.


----------



## stchupa (Apr 25, 2006)

donstr said:


> Excellent call, stchupa. I don't know how you got that from my horrible sketch. :roll:


$#!% happens :wink: Some people can draw stick figures and w/ that is all that might be needed to perceive an intent.

Althought I have to admitt I was looking for eyes that weren't there.



> Are these a food source for darts?


I hope so, wouldn't be much if any different to a dart than an isopod, unless size is an issue.



> Can they be cultured?


By all means try it an post back. Im AT LEAST as curious as you as I expect just about everyone else as well.

You might have quite a find in your hands. A word of advice, do not let it slip through. I know of at least two seperate occasions where I happened to gain some interesting hitch hickers, only to lose them because I failed to take the proper approach by either removing them or the frogs. Al though I also suspect not all to be "rare" occurances, but sadly all to often over looked. But you might just have one of those rare one shot deals, never know. Treat them as if they were the only ones left.


----------

